# Central PA Old-Timer Looking for Local or Online Group



## Ironhead (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi there! I'm a 42 yr old long time player/GM looking to either join a current group or form a new one with some interested, mature gamers.  I'm interested in D&D 1st-3.5 Editions, Pathfinder, Conan, and The Black Company. My schedule is very flexible and I'm open to live or online sessions. I am a complete novice at online games, though and would need help getting set-up. Please drop me a PM if you have a group with openings or would be interested in forming one with me. Thanks for your time


----------

